# Shower Unsticking



## DeniseE (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello, My DH and I are new here and have a new Outback 26RS. We have only been camping once and after both of taking one shower I noticed that at the top of the shower insert it seems to be pulled away from the wall. If you push on it you hear it unstick as it pops back out. Is this normal? My husband said that mold could be a big problem in TT's. So, do we need to take it in for that? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Denise,

Go ahead and add some adhesive caulk in there, and while you are at it, caulk around the entire top (and only the top) of the shower insert walls. That will help keep water from seeping behind the insert walls, but if any does get back there, it will drain out the bottom (since you didn't caulk the bottom).

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, DeniseE!* action

No, that is not normal. Your Outback must have been built the day Gilligan was filling in for the shower installer!









I agree with Randy on the solution, although if you are still under warranty, it might be worth taking it to the dealer. That way, if the problem grows (mold, etc.), you have a paper trail started with Keystone.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Doug. If the unit is still under warranty, and it is not too big of a hassle, I would go ahead and call the dealer, and get it in for them to fix. They will probably just do the same thing that Randy suggested, but you then have a paperwork trail started with Keystone, showing when the problem began, and that way, if mold or some other form of water damage occurs, you should have a bit more ammo in your locker for getting it fixed.

Tim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

There is PDX, adding to his post count again...









Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

There is PDX, adding to his post count again...









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> First off...
> 
> action *Welcome to Outbackers, DeniseE!* action
> 
> ...


I agree with Doug and Randy and Tim









John


----------



## DeniseE (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow I must say you guys do respond quick. Thanks for the advice. We haven't had our outback for a month yet so I will call them. Thanks again.
Denise


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Be careful about sealing it toooo well though .. there is space left intentionally open/unsealed to allow for circulation of air to prevent mold and mildew... if you seal it toooo well then any moisture that does creep back there cannot escape and will grow...

thats the explanation i got from my warranty person -- mine is not sealed at the top or bottom either and so far i have not had problems...

since its under warranty i would find me a local service provider to repair -- does not have to be your dealer -- just call Keystone and ask them for the nearest service provider...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same with Ghosty here. I haven't used mine for an adult shower yet, so it hasn't been an issue. So far, all our campgrounds have had showers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With the vinyl coated wall panels they have behind the shower skirt there is minimal issue with mold anyway but I would not be too aggressive in sealing it as you want it to breath some.

How big is the gap when it is popped out????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with PDX_Doug...on both his posts.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I agree with PDX_Doug...on both his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa... that was weird!
Duplicate post deleted. Sorry guys! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you loose a post count when you removed the 2nd post? Think we found a glitch!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I agree with Doug. If the unit is still under warranty, and it is not too big of a hassle, I would go ahead and call the dealer, and get it in for them to fix. They will probably just do the same thing that Randy suggested, but you then have a paperwork trail started with Keystone, showing when the problem began, and that way, if mold or some other form of water damage occurs, you should have a bit more ammo in your locker for getting it fixed.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]91309[/snapback]​


I agree with Tim









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Doug.Â If the unit is still under warranty, and it is not too big of a hassle, I would go ahead and call the dealer, and get it in for them to fix.Â They will probably just do the same thing that Randy suggested, but you then have a paperwork trail started with Keystone, showing when the problem began, and that way, if mold or some other form of water damage occurs, you should have a bit more ammo in your locker for getting it fixed.
> ...


Ditto.

A glitch....no way









Thor


----------



## DeniseE (Mar 2, 2006)

The panel sticks out about half an inch to an inch. It looks like the panel is too big for the space. I am going to call Stier's today to see what they say about it. Thanks again for all the replies.
Denise


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Denise!
Welcome aboard! I would certainly let my dealer handle this. HOWEVER, if your dealer's like mine, you have to expect a LONG WAIT! Then, when you get it in the shop, who knows when you'll see it again? The dealer has to call Keystone and Keystone has to approve any/all repairs under warranty. It's a real hassle. But, since you say it looks too big for the space, I'd definitely let them handle it to prevent problems down the road. BTW, you're right. These people on here are super-helpful!








Darlene action


----------

